# Severna Park Spring 2016 Competition in Severna Park, Maryland!



## amodm104 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey all!

Myself, the Severna Park High School Speedcubing Club, Corey Sakowski, and delegate Felix Lee are excited to announce the Severna Park Spring 2016 Rubik's Cube Competition at Severna Park High School in Severna Park, Maryland, USA.

Date: 
April 30th, 2016

Location: 
Severna Park High School
60 Robinson Rd, Severna Park, MD, 21146

REGISTRATION( $15 flat fee ) IS LIMITED TO 125 COMPETITORS, SO REGISTER ASAP TO RESERVE A SPOT! NO AT-THE-DOOR REGISTRATION OR PAYMENT!

Check out the competition website for details on registration, events, schedule, etc.:

Website: http://www.cubingusa.com/severnaparkspring2016/index.php
 

We will also be selling $15 competition t-shirts (design pending), and instructions to purchase are on the competition website!


----------



## Skullush (Feb 2, 2016)

A very important reminder to everyone registering for this competition:

*You are not considered registered until your registration fee has been paid. So you must pay your fee, otherwise you cannot reserve a spot on the competitor list.*


----------



## DELToS (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll probably be going, really excited!


----------



## Skullush (Feb 19, 2016)

There's only a few spots left. We bumped the limit up to 130.
Again, remember that you must pay before you are considered registered.


----------



## Jbacboy (Feb 19, 2016)

Hopefully going, if I remember to sign up lol.


----------

